# Dewormer for hook, whip and roundworms



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2009)

What dewormer to y'all use for these worms. I saw where someone mentioned Safeguard in another thread. Is this the same Safeguard that you can buy at Tractor Supply?


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep that's it.I give 2cc's for 3 days in a row.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2009)

TSC has the paste wormer for horses and the liquid wormer for goats. I'm guessing I'd need the liquid wormer?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 3, 2009)

You can use the paste too. That's what I use.


----------



## pierce2988 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Had the Same Problem*

My 4 Month old yellow lab had a serious infection of Round Worms and Hooks worms about three weeks after I got him. I took him to the vet the first time and they gave me Panacur. I had to go back because it did not work. They then gave me a pill called Drontal Plus and I worked like a charm, took about 2 weeks, he is no worm free and happy.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

valbazen with ovomec, gets em all


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> What dewormer to y'all use for these worms. I saw where someone mentioned Safeguard in another thread. Is this the same Safeguard that you can buy at Tractor Supply?



Yes it is the same thing.




Beagler282 said:


> Yep that's it.I give 2cc's for 3 days in a row.



Actually, the correct dosage is 1cc per 5lbs for 3 days in a row.



Jody Hawk said:


> TSC has the paste wormer for horses and the liquid wormer for goats. I'm guessing I'd need the liquid wormer?



The liquid or the paste is fine. They are the same strength. We use the liquid, cause it's easier to measure.




pierce2988 said:


> My 4 Month old yellow lab had a serious infection of Round Worms and Hooks worms about three weeks after I got him. I took him to the vet the first time and they gave me Panacur. I had to go back because it did not work. They then gave me a pill called Drontal Plus and I worked like a charm, took about 2 weeks, he is no worm free and happy.



Drontal Plus is definately the best wormer out. Just kinda pricey.



rabbit hunter said:


> valbazen with ovomec, gets em all



Valbazen is my 2nd choice.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 8, 2009)

*safeguard cattle wormer*

i worm alot of dogs probally more than most of you all i use safe guard  for cattle in the lg tube 290g tube one click for large dogs an pups i give a 1/2 click for 3 days unless im worming for whip worms then its 5 days  i do that after hunting season the 5 day deal ive never had a dog die from this i also use praziquantel one of the active ingredients in drontal for tape worms you can buy this otc my dogs are rotated on wormers so the worms dont become immune to wormers i have no skinny dogs in my kennelsan every dog i take to my vets for current rabbie shots pass a 100% when they run a stool sample i had a vet one time tell me an the company of safe guard tell me horse wormer youd have to use more than one tube per 50lb dog so i went to the 290g tubes an have been using it for many yrs since you can rotate with pyrantle for hook worms an round worms  i buy everthing whosale because i am such a lg kennel but if you go on line to  kv vet supplys you can buy pyrantel cheaper than any where else they are cheaper than jeffers in dothan ala,i buy from them too when  i cant find what i need else where safe guard an panacur have the same ingredients in them an most vets in my are use alot of cattle wormers for dogs large cattle ranches do it too , i use ivermect 1xs a month for heart worm protection you only have to use a 1/2 for a lg dog by mouth not under the skin at all any thing more can kill the dog i even use it on5month old pups but not that large of a dose for on pups if you dont no what your doing that stuff can kill them a pup, i hope you find a wormer that works for you ,


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 8, 2009)

I use the apple flavored stuff..They like it better


----------



## Woodscrew (Nov 9, 2009)

What is the correct dosage when using Safegaurd horse wormer on dogs?

 Someone said 1cc per 5 lbs. my dog is 60 lbs. so that would have me giving her 12cc's if i'm doing my math right. Just guessing that will take about half the tube of horse wormer that was ment to worm a 1000 lb. horse. Something just don't add up with that dosage. The canine version says use 8 mg per day for a 60 lb. dog. Would you use this same amount in the horse wormer form? I read somewhere else someone said use .1cc per 5 lbs. that would have me giving her 3cc's. Someone else just said use 2cc's but did not say for what weight dog. Heck i'm confussed as to how much to use.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

It dont take near that much.Thats forsure..I give mine about 2 clicks  for 3 days in a row..Dont do it every month either..Maybe every 4 months or so..Mine just never have worms I recken..Maybe its the ivomec but people say its only for heartworms..Dont know that I believe that..


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 9, 2009)

Woodscrew said:


> What is the correct dosage when using Safegaurd horse wormer on dogs?
> 
> Someone said 1cc per 5 lbs. my dog is 60 lbs. so that would have me giving her 30cc's if i'm doing my math right. Just guessing that will take about half the tube of horse wormer that was ment to worm a 1000 lb. horse. Something just don't add up with that dosage. The canine version says use 8 mg per day for a 60 lb. dog. Would you use this same amount in the horse wormer form? I read somewhere else someone said use .1cc per 5 lbs. that would have me giving her 3cc's. Someone else just said use 2cc's but did not say for what weight dog. Heck i'm confussed as to how much to use.




1cc per 5 lbs
25lb dog= 5cc
50lb dog= 10cc
75lb dog= 15cc
100lb dog = 20cc

Divde your dogs weight by 5 and that is the dosage in cc.
Safe guard is the exact same thing as Panacur. Made by the same company(intervet). Just marketed for pigs, goats, and horses. We use the liquid cause it's easier to measure and dose correctly. You cab get a 4 oz bottle for about 17-18 bucks at Tractor Supply, or a liter from Jeffers for about 120.

Give it for 3 consecutive days for every intestinal worm, 5 days to treat gihardia(I may have spelled that wrong, but it's close enough. lol)


----------



## Woodscrew (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> It dont take near that much.Thats forsure..I give mine about 2 clicks  for 3 days in a row..Dont do it every month either..Maybe every 4 months or so..Mine just never have worms I recken..Maybe its the ivomec but people say its only for heartworms..Dont know that I believe that..



How much you recone 2 clicks is? I give mine Ivermic every month also. I don't know that she is wormy now but she dang sure looks like it. I can count her ribs and I give her all she cares to eat so its not from lack of food. She stays very active though.


----------



## Woodscrew (Nov 10, 2009)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> 1cc per 5 lbs
> 25lb dog= 5cc
> 50lb dog= 10cc
> 75lb dog= 15cc
> ...



I did do my math wrong and I just realised it this morning. But still why would you give a dog so much more? Where you have 10cc's for a 50 lb. dog. 10cc's would treat at lest 250lb.s or more of weight in a horse according to the markings on the sarenge for the paste type I bought at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 10, 2009)

rabbit hunter said:


> valbazen with ovomec, gets em all



You mean Ivomec, or Ivermectin paste, but becareful and overdose will do kidney damage.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

sorry bout that, it is ivomec 1%


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 10, 2009)

Woodscrew said:


> I did do my math wrong and I just realised it this morning. But still why would you give a dog so much more? Where you have 10cc's for a 50 lb. dog. 10cc's would treat at lest 250lb.s or more of weight in a horse according to the markings on the sarenge for the paste type I bought at Tractor Supply.



Because that's the dosage of Panacur/Safeguard that vets tell you to give a dog.
I guess it's the same reason there are different dosages for hogs and horses. 
Who knows why, but that's what every vet we use says is the correct dosage.

I do know this. Give your dog the same dosage as it states on the back of the bottle for sheep/goats every month. After 3-4 months, have a fecal done. I bet your dog will have worms.


----------



## Fineline (Nov 28, 2009)

We use panacur.  You can not overdose a dog/puppy on it and we buy the horse size tube's for $10 each.  Give about a 1/2 strip on their tongue 3 days in a row.  The main wormers used in dogs for years just won't kill the worms anymore as the worms have gotten tougher and resistant to them.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah Ive always heard Ivomec pretty much kills/prevents all worms??? where can u get panacur?? feedstore?? 
ive got an old dog that prolly use a good worming, shes always been on ivomec but shes lookin a lil wormy maybe??


----------

